# pse deer hunter bow



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking for a new bow.The pse deer hunter s3compound bow package looks good.65% let off,brace height 7-3/4",axle to axle 38in,weight 3lb 6ounces.Can get it in different draw length and weight.Its a good deal.I am upgrading from a bear warrior 2.Any luck with this bow.
thank you
rich


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I started out on a Deer Hunter when I first started shooting 4 or 5 years ago. It was a easy bow to take care of and I had n o problems with it. You should be happy as long as it fits you properly.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I will test it out at bass pro.See it it fits me.Should be good.May grow into it.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

my first compound was a pse spyder and it is verry similar to the deer hunter
verry good starter bow


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I started off with a Deerhunter as well and it is an excelent bow for a great price.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Mine is about 6 or 7 and is still in my possession.  Really smooth and forgiving.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I started out on the Browning Rage, which I think is pretty close to the same. It worked great for me for a starter bow. I was able to get a 277 with it, then I got my Guardian. Not a bad bow for the money.


----------

